# Surefire KT1 Turbohead / Leef Combo - finally got everything!! (pics)



## RichS (May 29, 2009)

I searched and read, but unfortunately I couldn't find a definitive answer to this so I just thought I'd ask the experts a question. (please have mercy if I missed a thread answering this..)

I have several Leef/SF legos, and I wanted to get a SF turbo head to go on my 2x18650 Leef body. First, I want either the KT1 or KT2 head - I believe they are exactly the same except for the lamp that comes with it. Is that correct? If that's the case, I'll get the KT1 since it's a little less expensive.

Secondly, my 2x18650 Leef body is a C to M body. Will the KT1/KT2 fit the M head, or do I need to by a C to C Leef? I couldn't tell if the turbo head came with an adapter that just made it fit a C size head, or if it only works on a C head period. If that's the case I'll need to get the Leef C to C body.

Lastly - Do the standard MN lamps (MN16, MN21, etc.) fit in this? If so I can use the FM MN bi-pin adapter with this.

Thanks for your help!

-Rich

___________________________________________

*UPDATE:* Well, I got everything and I'm loving this combo! Someone mentioned they wanted to see pics once I got everything so here you go..I actually bought an SW02 to go on this light, but I liked the SW01 on it better so I swapped tailcaps with my Leef/M3 host. I'm running an MN20 lamp in it right now, and boy is that beam pattern nice - the spill with this guy is HUGE! And of course it's throw is incredible.. Now all I need is for my FM MN bi-pin adapter to arrive and throw in one of my WA1111s....:devil: 
















*
Leef Family Photos *


----------



## gswitter (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



RichS said:


> First, I want either the KT1 or KT2 head - I believe they are exactly the same except for the lamp that comes with it. Is that correct?


Yup, the KT1 and KT2 kits come with the same turbohead.



> Secondly, my 2x18650 Leef body is a C to M body. Will the KT1/KT2 fit the M head, or do I need to by a C to C Leef?


No. The adapter included in the KT1 and KT2 kits is threaded for C series bodies. The Millennium turbohead that comes with the KT4 kit is threaded for M series bodies.



> Lastly - Do the standard MN lamps (MN16, MN21, etc.) fit in this?


Yes.


----------



## jslappa (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*

Make sure to post pics when you get it whipped together Rich!
Planning on using WA 1111 right?


----------



## RichS (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



gswitter said:


> Yup, the KT1 and KT2 kits come with the same turbohead.
> 
> No. The adapter included in the KT1 and KT2 kits is threaded for C series bodies. The Millennium turbohead that comes with the KT4 kit is threaded for M series bodies.
> 
> Yes.


Thanks so much! C-C Leef and KT1 kit ordered!!


----------



## RichS (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



jslappa said:


> Make sure to post pics when you get it whipped together Rich!
> Planning on using WA 1111 right?



Will do! Yep, the WA 1111 will definitely be one of the lamps I'll be using in this light. But actually, after using the WA 1111 in my M6 w/ 2x18650 and then switching to 3x17670 w/ HO-M6R, I'm pretty sold on Lumens Factory lamps. I like the HO-M6R way better. It has a much more focused hot-spot and a generally more throwy beam, which I tend to prefer in high power lights like these. 

So, I may try the IMR-M3T (700 lumens) and I'll possibly also get the EO-M3T (450 lumens) for longer runtime.

BTW - anyone know where I can get a crenulated bezel for the KT1?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*

Why not the KT2? would have come with a lamp that you could use as a LOLA on 2xli-ion 

-Eric


----------



## RichS (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



mdocod said:


> Why not the KT2? would have come with a lamp that you could use as a LOLA on 2xli-ion
> 
> -Eric


 Oh, *now* you tell me! **

I actually would have done for the extra$11 that had I known that ahead of time. But I do have a couple of SF MN10s. Would these work as LOLAs on 2x18650s as well, or would these push the MN10 too hard?


----------



## Owen (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*

MN10s won't fit. Those are for the M3, and are too short.


----------



## RichS (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



Owen said:


> MN10s won't fit. Those are for the M3, and are too short.


Ah yeah, that's right.. I don't know what I was thinking. So I guess no LOLA for me! :sigh:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*

With 2x18650 you could use a MN15 or MN20 as LOLAs...


----------



## RichS (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



DM51 said:


> With 2x18650 you could use a MN15 or MN20 as LOLAs...



Good to know, thanks. I've got an FM MN bi-pin socket coming since I have a couple of WA 1111s already to run in it. Can you recommend any nice LOLA or medium output bi-pin bulbs that will work in this?

Thanks!


----------



## Owen (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*

I don't know about the bi-pin setups, but the Lumens Factory HO-M3T is a very nice, and safe(for the bulb), medium output option. It's what I use on 2x18650, and would be my choice for the M6 with primaries, too. It has a 2A initial draw, and should offer a solid hour of runtime in either, probably more in the M6.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



RichS said:


> Good to know, thanks. I've got an FM MN bi-pin socket coming since I have a couple of WA 1111s already to run in it. Can you recommend any nice LOLA or medium output bi-pin bulbs that will work in this?
> 
> Thanks!



*[size=+2]WA1111 as HOLA
WA1274 as MOLA
CL 1057 as LOLA
M*gCharger bulb as VLOLA[/size]*


----------



## mdocod (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*

GE787 draws a little under 2 amps and performs as well or better than the MN20 in this application. I find it to be a nice medium-low bulb on 2 li-ion cells. It's not driven so hard that it's on edge either so I'd say it has some reliability on the table as well.


----------



## RichS (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



Owen said:


> I don't know about the bi-pin setups, but the Lumens Factory HO-M3T is a very nice, and safe(for the bulb), medium output option. It's what I use on 2x18650, and would be my choice for the M6 with primaries, too. It has a 2A initial draw, and should offer a solid hour of runtime in either, probably more in the M6.


 
I agree about the LF lamps - the HO-M6R is one of my all time favorite's now. It is nice to be able to drop it in and go, with it perfectly focused. And how do the get all that throw?? I'll probably get one of these eventually, but the bi-pin bulbs are a lot cheaper..



fivemega said:


> WA1111 as HOLA
> WA1274 as MOLA
> CL 1057 as LOLA
> M*gCharger bulb as VLOLA


 
Perfect, thanks FM! I was also glad to see you're offering a shorter neg. spring with your adapters now. These continuous improvements and adapting to the need is what makes your products such hot commodities!



mdocod said:


> GE787 draws a little under 2 amps and performs as well or better than the MN20 in this application. I find it to be a nice medium-low bulb on 2 li-ion cells. It's not driven so hard that it's on edge either so I'd say it has some reliability on the table as well.


 
Great option, thanks. This will probably be my most used bulb for this host. Very practical while still putting out plenty of light. Also, since I'm going for SF and Leef quality and toughness, reliability definitely does play a factor.


----------



## cernobila (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



RichS said:


> I agree about the LF lamps - the HO-M6R is one of my all time favorite's now. It is nice to be able to drop it in and go, with it perfectly focused. And how do the get all that throw?? I'll probably get one of these eventually, but the bi-pin bulbs are a lot cheaper..



Not sure about the cost of bi-pin bulbs being much cheaper than the SF, LF, WE lamps. The average life of the more common WA bi-pin bulbs is about 4 to 8 hours from Luxluthor's data. The advertised life of most "lamps" is between 20 to 25 hours, so in reality, not much difference in which way you go.


----------



## RichS (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



cernobila said:


> Not sure about the cost of bi-pin bulbs being much cheaper than the SF, LF, WE lamps. The average life of the more common WA bi-pin bulbs is about 4 to 8 hours from Luxluthor's data. The advertised life of most "lamps" is between 20 to 25 hours, so in reality, not much difference in which way you go.


Very good point. You know, just when I think I have this stuff figured out I find out I still have so much to learn...

Well I got my KT1 today!! This thing is just plain awesome! I don't have my 2x18650 Leef/SW02/FM bulb holder yet, so I thought I'd try it out on my 2x18500 Leef with the N1 that it came with.

My 18500 has an AW 3 mode switch on it, so I turned it on to low, then medium, then high...wow - look at that nice hot spot!....

Yep - took about 5 seconds to blow the bulb. I guess you can't run a 6v bulb on two 3.7v li-ions....Oh well, I didn't have big plans for the N1 anyway.. I went ahead an put in an extra MN20 I had per DM51's suggestion, and we're good again. :twothumbs

So, here's the interim build until the rest of my stuff gets here..this thing is going to be a beast!...













It's all business....


----------



## fivemega (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



cernobila said:


> Not sure about the cost of bi-pin bulbs being much cheaper than the SF, LF, WE lamps. The average life of the more common WA bi-pin bulbs is about 4 to 8 hours from Luxluthor's data. The advertised life of most "lamps" is between 20 to 25 hours, so in reality, not much difference in which way you go.




*Luxluthor's data is very usefull for some people while confusing for others which needs to study more.
I have no idea where you got 4 to 8 hours bulb life but it depends on what level overdriving you push to, your set up resistance, battery sag and ...
You will get more than 40 hours of bulb life with 2 li-ion and WA1274 while you will never get such a life from P91 with same battery set up.
Generally (not scientificaly) any bulb which is rerated 4 to 8 hours in specific set up will most likely instaflash unless you have a soft start.
If bulb is rerated 3~4 hours may even flash with available soft start unless soft start is designed for longer time of 20% to 100% voltage raise.
Again all statements above are much more complicated that I explained but might be usefull for you.*


----------



## cernobila (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



fivemega said:


> *Luxluthor's data is very usefull for some people while confusing for others which needs to study more.
> I have no idea where you got 4 to 8 hours bulb life but it depends on what level overdriving you push to, your set up resistance, battery sag and ...
> You will get more than 40 hours of bulb life with 2 li-ion and WA1274 while you will never get such a life from P91 with same battery set up.
> Generally (not scientificaly) any bulb which is rerated 4 to 8 hours in specific set up will most likely instaflash unless you have a soft start.
> ...



I know what you are saying, the data is a guide only but I refer to it quite a lot. 

A while ago I worked out the resistance drop on one of my lights and it was a loss of 1.2V. Since then I have used the figure between 7.2V to 7.4V on two Li-Ion cells as a guide, and 11.4V to 11.6V on three cells to select any future bulb purchases.

You are right about the 1274, at its default level of 7.2V the life is about 40 hours. Most others are much shorter than that; 1111 7.2V 11.2 hours, 1331 11.4V 4.5 hours, 1160 7.2V 6.9 hours, 1185 11.2V 7.9 hours, (no 11.4 in data) the P5761 7.2V 11.2 hours and the 1794 7.2V 7.1 hours.

I am sure that people will get more out of the bulbs than the data suggests but overall I don't think that they last as long as most "lamps" that are designed for two and three Li-ion cells.


----------



## RichS (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Turbohead / Leef Combo - finally got everything!! (pics)*

Got everything - thanks again for your help! :twothumbs Pics added to OP..


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 29, 2009)

RichS said:


> I searched and read, but unfortunately I couldn't find a definitive answer to this so I just thought I'd ask the experts a question. (please have mercy if I missed a thread answering this..)
> 
> I have several Leef/SF legos, and I wanted to get a SF turbo head to go on my 2x18650 Leef body. First, I want either the KT1 or KT2 head - I believe they are exactly the same except for the lamp that comes with it. Is that correct? If that's the case, I'll get the KT1 since it's a little less expensive.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous setups!!!

Congratulations!

Isn't it odd that most SureFire Turboheads and Leef Bodies match so even evenly in HA tone/color, but not their tailcaps, standard bezels and colars?? What's up with that anyway?


----------



## RichS (Jul 29, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Gorgeous setups!!!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Isn't it odd that most SureFire Turboheads and Leef Bodies match so even evenly in HA tone/color, but not their tailcaps, standard bezels and colars?? What's up with that anyway?


Thanks!! Yep, I've always wished the Leef bodies were more dark gray like the SF stuff, but after seeing the SF HA KT1 and the mix of tanish and dark gray, it sort of validated this color combo for me. I actually don't mind the contrast anymore - it's kind of grown on me now...


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 29, 2009)

RichS said:


> Thanks!! Yep, I've always wished the Leef bodies were more dark gray like the SF stuff, but after seeing the SF HA KT1 and the mix of tanish and dark gray, it sort of validated this color combo for me. I actually don't mind the contrast anymore - it's kind of grown on me now...


 
Same here. When I initially got all the parts to put together a SF-Leef turbo, I had reservations about the HA not matching. But, now, I actually enjoy the different colors. It's like an HA rainbow in the green spectrum. And to tell you the truth, with the flashlight in use, you won't notice the differnece


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 30, 2009)

My stock Surefire L4 doesn't even have matching HA on the entire head.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm really digging my SureFire and Leef HA rainbow. LOL!


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice lego setups, including a good looking SW01!


----------



## RichS (Jan 26, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> Nice lego setups, including a good looking SW01!


 
Thanks! My SW01 found a new home on my M3 Milky mod though...


----------



## Dioni (Jan 26, 2010)

Really, nice pics!

A OFF topic qusetion:
Would the KT4 crenelated ring fit in the KT2? Do they have the same screw?

Im planning make a surefire lego with KT2 [wich I need buy yet] and I bought a Ti Bezel to M6 mine. The stock crenelated is left

Thanks


----------



## zygibajt (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



fivemega said:


> *You will get more than 40 hours of bulb life with 2 li-ion and WA1274 while you will never get such a life from P91 with same battery set up.*


 
That is becouse P91 the same as all 9V HOLA Surefire lamps are overdriven with two Li-ons. 

That is true for P91, MN16 and MN21 while P90, MN15 and MN20 give just about the same performance on two Li-ons and 3 x CR123.

I don't know about Lumens Factory HO-9, EO-9, HO-M3T and EO-M3T.

Anyone tried to compare? Are these overdriven on two Li-ons the same as Surefire's HOLA are? I suppose they are not, at least not as much.

> RichS

Beautiful lights. I personally love the green/olive colour of Surefire lights and don't quite understand the fascination with black HA. Sadly it seems M3T, M4 and other Surefire lights are no longer olive but rather black or grey. But I did find a NOS M3T with flat and round no teeth bezel 

What are the rocket star shape tailcaps you use? What are their names and where can I get them?? I have seen them many times and always wondered where people get them from, Surefire?

I do use Z59 for my 6P and Z48 for M3T with A19 but would love to get one of these.

Thanks

Bartek


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



zygibajt said:


> That is becouse P91 the same as all 9V HOLA Surefire lamps are overdriven with two Li-ons.
> 
> That is true for P91, MN16 and MN21 while P90, MN15 and MN20 give just about the same performance on two Li-ons and 3 x CR123.
> 
> ...


 
They are VERY different from Surefire lamps. LF design their lamps especifically to be powered by Li-Ion or IMR cells, there is no overdrive at all.

Cheers.


----------



## RichS (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



zygibajt said:


> > RichS
> 
> Beautiful lights. What are the rocket star shape tailcaps you use? What are their names and where can I get them?? I have seen them many times and always wondered where people get them from, Surefire?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bartek. The tailcaps are SureFire's SW01 and SW02. The SW01 is a twisty tailcap with momentary on (without the rubber shroud). There are two different versions of the SW01 - the "Fatty" and "Slim" (which is also known as the "baker's cap"). I have the SW01 "fatty" version, which is a little wider and more flared. 

The SW02 is a forward clicky with a rubber shroud. SureFire hasn't made either of these available for quite a while, so you have to keep an eye out on the CPF Marketplace to get one. The SW01 is especially hard to come by, so they can fetch $150 or more for a used one in good condition. The SW02 usually goes for around $70 or $80 on the marketplace.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Surefire/Leef Turbohead Question*



zygibajt said:


> > RichS
> 
> What are the rocket star shape tailcaps you use? What are their names and where can I get them?? I have seen them many times and always wondered where people get them from, Surefire?
> 
> ...



SW01 and SW02 switches are very cool indeed but of course are no longer produced. MikeVelarde recently sourced some SW02 clones from China (look under group buys) and one is on the way to me at the moment. I believe QTRHORSE got some from the batch and is reselling them on CPF Marketplace (do a search under sw02 clone).

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=212299


----------



## ellum68 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm, your lights remind me of something...


----------



## RichS (Feb 5, 2010)

ellum68 said:


> Hmmm, your lights remind me of something...


Oh man there it is again! You have no idea how close I was to pulling the trigger on a 3x18650 Leef to put on my turbohead after seeing this pic of yours. In the end, I just couldn't justify it with 2 other 1185 hosts I have. I still want one though...:sweat:


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 5, 2010)

Leef 3x18650, WA1185 (FM Sunspot), AW 3 level switch - ROCKS.

No photos. Almost sent it off for modomag's coating (was "lost" in a move at the time).


----------



## zygibajt (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful!

Where do you source these Leef bodies? Is Lighthound the only source, I can see they have only black and silver in stock, what is this green/grey/olive colour name, HA?

Does Leef have it's own website?

Also the turbohead extender/converter is a part of turbo kit correct? 
On RichS photos it is black, while on Ellum68 photo the converter matches the head.

>RichS 

Correct me if I missed this but why the converted isn't the same colour as the turbohead is, they came as a combo from Surefire, correct?


----------



## RichS (Feb 6, 2010)

zygibajt said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Where do you source these Leef bodies? Is Lighthound the only source, I can see they have only black and silver in stock, what is this green/grey/olive colour name, HA?
> 
> ...


Well, unfortunately for all of us, Leef has retired. He made a final run of Leefbodies around the end of 2008, and made them all available via lighthound. He doesn't have his own website. It looks like they only have the 3x18650s left in most colors. The grayish/tan color is referred to as Natural. They are all HA except for the raw al version.

If you want a Leefbody in any other sizes, you'll need to look on Custom's B/S/T or CPFMP. They go up for sale only occasionally. Most of us hold on to them for dear life, but I've already had to put one of mine up for another purchase. As you can imagine, they go very quickly...

The SureFire KT1 turbohead comes with the colar that connects to the "C" Leefbody. The colar is a different color than the rest of the head for some reason. It shows up pretty well in my pics. For some reason, the head and the Leefbody all looks very dark in Ellum68's pic (which is very nice), but I think the color looks slightly different in person.


----------



## ellum68 (Feb 7, 2010)

RichS said:


> Oh man there it is again! You have no idea how close I was to pulling the trigger on a 3x18650 Leef to put on my turbohead after seeing this pic of yours. In the end, I just couldn't justify it with 2 other 1185 hosts I have. I still want one though...:sweat:


 
LOL! That's quite a compliment! Thanks. I'm hoping on Fivemega doing another run of Megalenniums myself. I've got a "free" KT4 with a couple small dings that I'm dying to use. The lanyard on my M6 gave way and Surefire ended up sending me a new head and tailcap. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238704 I would feel guilty selling the dinged one, but wouldn't have a problem putting it work! :twothumbs Then I'd have two 1185 hosts myself.


----------



## slappomatt (Feb 8, 2010)

Dang that setup is the business! I so want to build one, but Leef is out of business I hear....  the 5 mega bodies are our only options now? does he have a HA grey one? I have only seen the black ones and I dont really care for the flat milled on the side of the knurled ones. I might just keep my eyes open for a 2X18650 Leef


----------



## RichS (Feb 8, 2010)

slappomatt said:


> Dang that setup is the business! I so want to build one, but Leef is out of business I hear....  the 5 mega bodies are our only options now? does he have a HA grey one? I have only seen the black ones and I dont really care for the flat milled on the side of the knurled ones. I might just keep my eyes open for a 2X18650 Leef


Yep, it's hard to beat the Leefbody/SF head,tail/FM bi-pin adapter/AW soft-start switch setups IMHO.The standard black fivemega bodies are still an option to. FM also made some gray HA versions available here with C tail and M head and no flat sides, similar to the Leef bodies. But this was a prepay run that is over, and I'm not sure if he plans to do another any time soon. The only other option is to post a WTB for a Leefbody on customs B/S/T or CPFMP, or go with a 18mm bored SureFire body. Those are readily available now as well thanks to Electronguru.


----------

